# Restablecer un sistema

## josedb

La pregunta es la siguiente, tube un problema energetico, y si bien el sistema funciona, algunas cosas desaparecieron, y estan a medias.  por ejemplo el nombre de la pc no esta mas. algunos programas quedaron rotos y tiran errores, se puede de alguna manera con portage, re compilar todos y cada uno de los programas que tenia la maquina?

----------

## jgascon

Por lo que cuentas parece que el sistema de archivos se ha corrompido por tu problema energético, antes de recompilar nada yo probaría a pasarle un fsck al sistema de archivos.

----------

## josedb

ya lo hice, y gracias a eso ahora funciona por lo menos..

buscando en google y leyendo el foro determine  los siguientes pasos.

primero:

emerge -1 gcc

gcc-config 4.1.2

. /etc/profile

emerge -1 libtool binutils

emerge -1 glibc

y cuando termino con eso 

emerge -vae world

etc-update

revdep-rebuild

Que opinan? algo para agregar?

----------

## Stolz

josedb, te recomiendo que no te limites a ejecutar comandos sin saber lo que hacen. No solo aprendes más, también te puedes ahorrar compilaciones innecesarias. Si tenías tu Gentoo más o menos actualizado para recompilar todo, bastaría con quedarse con solo uno de los comandos que has puesto:

emerge -e world 

No hay más que agregar porque eso ya te reconstruye tu sistema entero. Lógicamente tomará mucho tiempo, si decides parar la compilación puedes continuarla con el siguiente comando, siempre que no hayas ejecutado de nuevo emerge:

emerge --resume

De todas formas si con fsck no tienes fallos y una o dos ejecuciones sucesivas de revdep-rebuild no te intenta instalar nada, se puede decir que tu sistema está más o menos recuperado y en ese caso yo me ahorraría el "emerge -e world"

Saludozzzzzz.

----------

## paynalton

Te recomiendo que antes de empezar borres todo de /usr/portage/distfiles/* para que asi portage tengaque volver a descargar todos los paquetes que va a reinstalar

----------

## Stolz

 *paynalton wrote:*   

> Te recomiendo que antes de empezar borres todo de /usr/portage/distfiles/* para que asi portage tengaque volver a descargar todos los paquetes que va a reinstalar

 

¿y que se gana con esto? Yo solo le veo desventajas. Si lo haces tendrás que volver a bajar las fuentes otra vez. Los programas que instales serán los mismos que si no hubieses borrado nada, perderás más tiempo y tendrás tu línea de conexión a Internet ocupada para nada.paynalton, ten en cuenta que en /usr/portage/distfiles/ están los archivos fuente, no los programas en sí. Los programas se construyen a partir de las fuente usando las opciones configuradas. Según las opciones se construirán de una forma u otra pero las fuentes son siempre las mismas, no hace falta volver a descargarlas.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## sirope

Creo que paynalton, lo dice por si hay algún paquete dañado, así será descargado de nuevo. Aunque para eso existen las sumas de verificaión

----------

## Cereza

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Creo que paynalton, lo dice por si hay algún paquete dañado, así será descargado de nuevo. Aunque para eso existen las sumas de verificaión

 

De haber algún tarball con código dañado fallará el checksum y no se instalará corrupto, Portage te avisa en ese caso. Así que me sumo al comentario de Stolz, borrar distfiles es una perdida de tiempo. Si portage te indica que un tarball de distfiles está corrupto, elimínalo (no le hagas un digest) y lo descargará de nuevo.

Saludos.

----------

## sefirotsama

Priemro haz un sync, y luego lo único a tener en cuenta en cuanto a distfiles es hacer el siguiente comando para cuando hayas acabado las compilacions 

```
eclean --destructive distfiles
```

De esa manera purgaras los paquetes viejos (aunque no tiene mucho que ver con la corrupción de los ficheros, pero ya qu eha salido el tema)

----------

## josedb

emerge -1 gcc

gcc-config 4.1.2

. /etc/profile

emerge -1 libtool binutils

emerge -1 glibc 

esto lo hago porque una vez tube un problema para compilar un paquete, y alguien en el foro me explico como reestablecer los compilladores y herramientas para compilar. si voy a compilar algo  deberia asegurarme de que los compiladores no estan rotos.

----------

## JotaCE

y que sucederá con 

```
repdev-rebuild
```

----------

## Coghan

Quizás esta herramienta pueda localizar también binarios corruptos, comprueba el MD5 de las aplicaciones instaladas, normalmente se usa para detectar troyanos pero igual vale para lo que necesitas:

```
app-forensics/rkhunter
```

----------

## josedb

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> y que sucederá con 
> 
> ```
> repdev-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

verifica los links a las librerias, y recompila los paquetes si es necesario. cuando actualizas algun paquete por ejemplo y te reemplaza uno viejo y alguna aplicacion instalada te dice que ese archivo no existe o no lo encuentra. creo que es asi. 

DESCRIPTION

       revdep-rebuild  scans libraries and binaries for missing shared library

       dependencies and fixes them by re-emerging those  broken  binaries  and

       shared  libraries.   It is useful when an upgraded package breaks other

       software packages that are dependent upon the upgraded package.

----------

